# Pyren (Take two)



## Mr. Someone (Jul 31, 2008)

Since my other fursona thread was locked due to roleplaying, I decided to start a fresh one if that's okay.

Name: Pyren (No last name)
Age: 9
Species: Pokemon: Charmander
Gender: Male

Non-anthro (Default form)

Height: 20 ft.
Weight: No clue...
Appearance: Other than the fact that he much larger than a normal Charmander, he has the outward appearance any normal non-anthro Charmander would have. (see wikipedia) He also always wears a scarf made especially for his size.

Pokemorph (Alternate form)

Height: 4 ft. 6 in.
Weight: 90 lbs.
Appearance: In this form, he has short black hair that's a little messy. He wears a white shirt with a flame on it. He will not wear pants or shoes.(Naughty bits are hidden) His footpaws are larger than normal.

Background: Well, I was the runt of his family at one point because I was always 1 ft. tall. However, one day, I found out that I finally started growing. The problem is that I was growing very fast, and didn't stop growing until one year after my growth began, when I reached an incredible height of 20 ft. As for why I grew so big so fast, I don't know. Just recently, I learned how to change into anthro form.

Personality: Friendly and caring
Likes: Hugs, kindness
Dislikes: Fighting, blood

Ask me a question regarding Pyren (either form) and I will do my best to answer them! And please, let's not get carried away this time, 'K?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 1, 2008)

I am open to questions about Pyren.
I'll be glad to answer them.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

I got no questions, but I would like to hope this thread does not become Spam like the old one x3


----------



## Magikian (Aug 2, 2008)

The only question I can come up with is:

Does he know Flame-thrower?

>.>;


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 2, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> I got no questions, but I would like to hope this thread does not become Spam like the old one x3


Me, too.


Magikian said:


> The only question I can come up with is:
> 
> Does he know Flame-thrower?
> 
> >.>;


Yes, he does.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Aug 3, 2008)

Any other questions?


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Any other questions?



See, that's what i mean  You don't need to keep posting to ask if anyone else has questions, you just gotta have patience x3


----------

